# want to swap X for Y threads.



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

I know that has been discussed already, but I would like to understand why people would feel it's ok to trade their pets like pokemon cards!

the thing that i really don't 'get', do they not get attached? i've had my leos for 3 months now and couldn't imaging getting rid.

I can understand if people have a change in circumstances meaning they'd need to get rid, or breeders of course, or people just mixing their bloodlines to reduce inbreeding, but people who just keep them as pets...what makes them one day think "hm, bored of my iggy, i want some chameleons"? when did reptiles become disposable like pokemon cards?

so, if you've done or considered doing it, why? if not, it's probably pretty obvious why you haven't but feel free to express any opinions!

thanks.

Kiel.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

why do you feel the need to understand? If it is not something you would want to do, why do you need to worry about what other people choose to do?


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

it just baffles me and rather than blindly disliking it, i figure it makes sense to learn and understand peoples reasons for it.

might have come across a little more aggressive than intended in the first post, meh.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Tbh I agree with you Kiel, I would never want to sell/swap any of my pets unless I really had to.


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Tbh I agree with you Kiel, I would never want to sell/swap any of my pets unless I really had to.


 even if i really had 2 i still wouldent i always keep all mine even some times the babies what breed i find hard to sell


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

some people just dont get emotionally attatched to things......take me for example, I would even swap my wife for a decent royal.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Kiel said:


> I know that has been discussed already, but I would like to understand why people would feel it's ok to trade their pets like pokemon cards!
> 
> the thing that i really don't 'get', do they not get attached? i've had my leos for 3 months now and couldn't imaging getting rid.
> 
> ...


yeah i know i agree it also seems weird to me.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

I couldn't personally do it, i meen if i REALLY had to get rid of one a would have too...but that would be after i've applied for my 17th job and REALLY had no way to pay for them...honestly i say it too my OH all the time...We've decided on no more as we are living comfortably with the amount we have atm...(I meen we may always squeeze a littleun in if in desperate need of a home) But we have always said if we were struggling then we would have too get another job each to pay for them or take out a loan...I couldnt face getting rid of an animal and something swful happening too it!!


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> some people just dont get emotionally attatched to things......take me for example, I would even swap my wife for a decent royal.


 
I actually spat a mouthful of hot chocolate EVERYWHERE!! I was really looking forward to that!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> I actually spat a mouthful of hot chocolate EVERYWHERE!! I was really looking forward to that!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sorry:blush:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> sorry:blush:


 
I'm not sure i accept that...Give me a royal and i may consider it :whistling2:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> I'm not sure i accept that...Give me a royal and i may consider it :whistling2:


lets wait and see if we get any eggs first:lol2:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree. It's a disgrace but, sometimes people just do buy the wrong reptile...

Aslong as theyr'e in FULL HEALTH and not CONTINUOUSLY swapped around, then I don't see as much as a bigger problem.. but I cannot image the poor stress that an animal would be under.

Unless I absoloutley have to, like if we were being evicted, I would sell my corns. Otherwise, theyr'e here with me till the rest of their lives.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Kiel said:


> I know that has been discussed already, but I would like to understand why people would feel it's ok to trade their pets like pokemon cards!
> 
> the thing that i really don't 'get', do they not get attached? i've had my leos for 3 months now and couldn't imaging getting rid.
> 
> ...


i keep tring to read your post but your photo keeps catching my eye....is it you? your one pretty lady...


now i have said that i will try and read what you wrote :blush:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most people do not emotionally bond to a reptile. For many, selling a reptile is like selling a piece of furniture - I'm sure some people want it to go to a good home but there are plenty of people who just want the cash quick or the items traded and ask no questions. Working in a shop, I've bought many many things over the years - sometimes buying in business, often when people bring animals back or to trade in at work - or of course, often buying for my own collection too.

Very few of the times - whether in work, in person, or at shows, have I been asked any questions about my intentions with the animal, how will I keep it, am I buying it to sell on, do I want to breed, will I sell it in 6 weeks etc... reptiles are a commodity, they are bred, sold, and traded in their hundreds, perhaps thousands, every day.

Ultimately, many people do not view reptiles as members of their family or things that have feelings,and it is very standard for reptiles to be traded with no questions asked, or upgraded for the next fad or latest model. People talk about reptile collections - that's because they're collectors items essentially!

I've cried my eyes out when selling a reptile before, and most of my snakes at home, I could never dream about letting go, but I know that's my emotions, and that the snakes - even those I've had for over 15 years, wouldn't care if they're in a viv in my house or in a viv in someone elses house, as long as the food keeps coming!

At the end of the day, as long as the animal is in good health and sold / traded responsibly, it has not come to any harm and probably couldn't care less. Your reptile is not sitting there thinking where's my mummy gone, where's my family, where's my pack - the way a dog would for a while. For those that do bond to their reptiles, we have to know that it's a one sided thing.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

*For trade*

Anyone want a beardy for a Charizard.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> lets wait and see if we get any eggs first:lol2:


I'm taking that as a yes then :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'll hold you too it..A pied would be nice thanks :devil:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I dont see a problem with trading X for Y. Last year i purchased some king snakes for a man, when i went to collect them he offered me 1.1 Kenyan sand boas for a price that was too good to turn down. I have no plans to breed them as im into kings and milks, i will however readily trade them against the species i enjoy. I have kept reptiles for over 10 years and to date have had no emotional attachment with any of them. 
Each to their own.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

On a more serious note i'm sick and tired of people "trading" animals, they are not something to just palm off on someone when you get bored of it, i have a "friend" who has just bougt a beardy and is now abou 3 weeks later trying to sell it because she says she has no time to look after it, fair comment as she has kids and 4 days of college a week but now she's getting rid of the beardy she has bought a puppy. Because they are so much easier to look after it's not like they need constant supervision like a beardy would .


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> I'm taking that as a yes then :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'll hold you too it..A pied would be nice thanks :devil:


No pieds this season females are too light but I might have pinstripes,pastels or fires.If Im successful you can have a pastel....and you can hold me to it.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> i keep tring to read your post but your photo keeps catching my eye....is it you? your one pretty lady...
> 
> 
> now i have said that i will try and read what you wrote :blush:


cough check the profile cough. are you really that desperate? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> No pieds this season females are too light but I might have pinstripes,pastels or fires.If Im successful you can have a pastel....and you can hold me to it.


Hmm ok i'll settle for a pastel!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: You should make me spit out my hot chocolate more often :lol2: hehe!! I will hold you to it...you'll have me nagging now :whistling2: hahaha


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

mustang100893 said:


> On a more serious note i'm sick and tired of people "trading" animals, they are not something to just palm off on someone when you get bored of it, i have a "friend" who has just bougt a beardy and is now abou 3 weeks later trying to sell it because she says she has no time to look after it, fair comment as she has kids and 4 days of college a week but now she's getting rid of the beardy she has bought a puppy. Because they are so much easier to look after it's not like they need constant supervision like a beardy would .


 
or a walk twice a day or feeding more, or cleaning up after it more.:whistling2:

ive read stuff like that before where people buy somthing then "dont have the time for it any more" but then a few days later get somthing else :2wallbang:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

hillzi said:


> cough check the profile cough. are you really that desperate? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ahhh its not another man is it?.....i keep doing that on this site lol


damn it :bash: :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

It really cheeses me off when people start banging on about people selling or trading animals. For some people, these reptiles arent pets but a very serious, very commited hobby. For me personally if i was to keep every species that interests me i would quite literally need a zoo. So i cherry pick my species that i am going to focus on and build up my collection within my budget etc. Up to know I have kept 5 species of tortoise, chinese water dragons, bearded dragons, geckos, chameleons, royal pythons, egg eaters, corns, rats, mice, hedgehogs, iguanas, tarantulas and dogs ( at various times). when i had the CWDS i also had the tortoises and a few beardies. But once i had kept the CWDS for a few years and bred them and raised the babies, i had completed that specific challenge.......so i sold them on and looked for another species. 

I dont keep my reptiles to pet and stroke, i keep them as i want to learn more about their care, the husbandry and the reproductive cycle. Once i have bred them and raised the babies and sometimes even produced F2 offspring, then i have no further to go with that species. I only keep the most favourite groups that i am attached to, *they* are my pets. As a serious hobbyist , the pinnacle is to raise to your animals and keep the habitat so perfect and their health so good that they breed and you get a high success rate. Then you can share what you have learnt with others. I love the record keeping behind it and the talking to vets and specialists. I have traveled all over the place with my hobby and now have friends all over the world that share my obsession.

in short i have some reps i would never part with, but when i see a species that piques my interest i have to make room somehow or my house would burst. But i dont look down my nose at people that call their reps "pets", and i would never make a thread saying " i just dont understand these people that give their reptiles human names like Fred or Bella". Each to their own.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

:iamwithstupid: im with you.... agree 100% with this post. (sorry sign says 'stupid' when will they make just a arrow x )


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> some people just dont get emotionally attatched to things......take me for example, I would even swap my wife for a decent royal.


pmsl:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: glad my hubby is not a major animal man!


----------



## .... (Jan 2, 2010)

vitticeptus said:


> some people just dont get emotionally attatched to things......take me for example, I would even swap my wife for a decent royal.


fire?


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks all, exactly the kinds of answers i was after (except the one about my avatar, it's not me and it's there for the same reasons you like it )

i realise i came off like i was talking down about trading the reps and it certainly wasn't my intention. as was said a few times so long as they're healthy and "happy" i've no right to complain. i wanted the reasons for doing it and i got them so thanks very much for the replies.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

fantapants said:


> It really cheeses me off when people start banging on about people selling or trading animals. For some people, these reptiles arent pets but a very serious, very commited hobby. For me personally if i was to keep every species that interests me i would quite literally need a zoo. So i cherry pick my species that i am going to focus on and build up my collection within my budget etc. Up to know I have kept 5 species of tortoise, chinese water dragons, bearded dragons, geckos, chameleons, royal pythons, egg eaters, corns, rats, mice, hedgehogs, iguanas, tarantulas and dogs ( at various times). when i had the CWDS i also had the tortoises and a few beardies. But once i had kept the CWDS for a few years and bred them and raised the babies, i had completed that specific challenge.......so i sold them on and looked for another species.
> 
> I dont keep my reptiles to pet and stroke, i keep them as i want to learn more about their care, the husbandry and the reproductive cycle. Once i have bred them and raised the babies and sometimes even produced F2 offspring, then i have no further to go with that species. I only keep the most favourite groups that i am attached to, *they* are my pets. As a serious hobbyist , the pinnacle is to raise to your animals and keep the habitat so perfect and their health so good that they breed and you get a high success rate. Then you can share what you have learnt with others. I love the record keeping behind it and the talking to vets and specialists. I have traveled all over the place with my hobby and now have friends all over the world that share my obsession.
> 
> in short i have some reps i would never part with, but when i see a species that piques my interest i have to make room somehow or my house would burst. But i dont look down my nose at people that call their reps "pets", and i would never make a thread saying " i just dont understand these people that give their reptiles human names like Fred or Bella". Each to their own.


Glad you wrote that was thinking the same thing but couldn't think how to say it, and it would have took me all day to type it! :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

davidfitch said:


> Glad you wrote that was thinking the same thing but couldn't think how to say it, and it would have took me all day to type it! :lol2:


 
hey, it took me a while!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> I actually spat a mouthful of hot chocolate EVERYWHERE!! I was really looking forward to that!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


...make that TWO PEOPLE, though in my case a mixture of tea and cadbury fudge....:censor::censor::lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Athravan said:


> At the end of the day, as long as the animal is in good health and sold / traded responsibly, it has not come to any harm and probably couldn't care less. Your reptile is not sitting there thinking where's my mummy gone, where's my family, where's my pack - the way a dog would for a while. For those that do bond to their reptiles, we have to know that it's a one sided thing.


What about with monitors and tegus? I was under impression they can at least associate one individual human as safe(not a threat). 

Though I imagine their like cats really, they might like to be stroked after being tamed down, and probably would stress if someone who smelt different and handled them different came on the scene, but after a few weeks they'd probably settle down totally, where as dogs can get quite depressed.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> ...make that TWO PEOPLE, though in my case a mixture of tea and cadbury fudge....:censor::censor::lol2:


Hey your not just trying ta steal me snakey are you :Na_Na_Na_Na::devil: haha, tea and cadbury fudge....can't say i've had that one!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Kiel said:


> I know that has been discussed already, but I would like to understand why people would feel it's ok to trade their pets like pokemon cards!
> 
> the thing that i really don't 'get', do they not get attached?


It depends on why you're keeping the reptiles.

Some of my reptiles are well-loved pets that I am emotionally attached to. They wouldn't be traded for love nor money. In order to pry Domino out of our hands, someone would have to offer enough money for us to put a down payment on a house, and even then we'd have to think about it. 

Some of my reptiles are kept because they form parts of hobby breeding plans - and if they do not fit in the plan, they are then taking up space that another animal that DOES fit could be living in. The three snakes I'm selling (and suggested that trades would be welcome for) are in this category. Two of them are unsuitable for breeding because they're not what they were bought as, and I have no interest in breeding what they actually are. The third is a surplus male where I got two boys of a morph that changes as it ages - I got them as hatchlings and intended to keep the one I *most* liked the look of as they developed. 

Doesn't mean I don't like them or that I won't be sorry to see them go or miss them a bit - but they were obtained with specific plans in mind.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I see what your saying but as has been said it goes by the reason you keep the reptiles.

The royals we have realistically are breeding stock. My OH mainly takes charge over them and if he chooses to sell one so be it. However even then theres certain ones who wouldnt get rid of. Not because theyre of any paticular value just because hes got attatched to them. When it comes to me and my lizards to get Scrat my beardie from me you'd have to pry him from my cold dead body.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> Hey your not just trying ta steal me snakey are you :Na_Na_Na_Na::devil: haha, tea and cadbury fudge....can't say i've had that one!



pffft snakes, you can have it, bar MAYBE a rough green snake, they don't interest me. I prefer lizards, phibs and inverts and since most snakes(bar rough green) can't live on a diet of insects, it makes it awkward anyway, since live feeding is taboo(not to me) I couldn't go down that route either.


----------

